# A few carbon grips I have been working on..



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Still need a few more coats of lumiseal. On 3 of the rods I incorporated 50 lb mono into the butt cap so I could attach a rod leash when yakking.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

very nice..


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Gonna steal your leash idea, you like the texture better than the gloss ones?


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Tacpayne said:


> Gonna steal your leash idea, you like the texture better than the gloss ones?


Yeah I like some texture, however I still need a few coats. None of those rods even have guides on them yet. Still a work in progress. I enjoy making the grips. The cool thing about the mono in the butt cap is you dont feel it when you push the rod to your gut. Maybe without a shirt on but not with a t-shirt. I drilled holes in the butt cap just small enough for the 50 lb mono then put a 1/4 inch bead inside. I did not want a knot outside the butt which I am sure you could feel.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I bet Steve steals the idea too. LOL Looks good Jeb. Won't be long before I have my supplies here to start making pregnant worms too!! LOL

Will water be able to get between the skin and butt caps? I have always wondered what would happen to the foam if water got to it. Not that I would think it would degrade, but absorb water to a degree.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Nah it is plenty water tight. I dont plan on snorkeling with rods in hand.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Tacpayne said:


> Gonna steal your leash idea, you like the texture better than the gloss ones?


What is the leash for?


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh and Steve could have used leash attachments the last time we were yakking the neuse when he reached for his rod to catch the 200 lb tuna and the 600 ft tsunami side swiped him.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

kmw21230 said:


> What is the leash for?


Something easy to leash your rod to when yakking. If you flip your boat you have something to clip your rod to


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Jebson38 said:


> Something easy to leash your rod to when yakking. If you flip your boat you have something to clip your rod to


ooooh..... Good Idea....


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Jebson38 said:


> Oh and Steve could have used leash attachments the last time we were yakking the neuse when he reached for his rod to catch the 200 lb tuna and the 600 ft tsunami side swiped him.


LMAO! I thought for sure I would be the one to turtle that day.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Get the damn story straight! It was a black Marlin chasing dolphin. And it wasnt a 600' wave it was in a gale and the waves crashed together on top of me. Geeze!:beer:


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice looking grips Jeb.
Do you like them better than cork?
Barry


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Barry I like them better than cork right now. I do want to see how they hold up and make sure they are more sensitive than cork.


----------

